# Image-Based Socionics Tests



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

Type: Robespierre, Superego
Subtype: Balzac, Superid
Profile: Introverted

Robespierre
The logical intuitive introvert (INTJ). The Analyst.
Balzac
The intuitive logical introvert (ILI). The Critic.

TPE
47% - Dynamics 53% - Statics
17% - Extraversion 83% - Introversion
73% - Rationality 27% - Irrationality
Functional
100% - Logics 0% - Ethics
11% - Sensing 89% - Intuition
TPE graphics domination
34% - Superego 26% - Superid 23% - Ego 18% - Id


Close enough, need to switch the two though


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

selena87 said:


> 100% - Logics 0% - Ethics


I'm pretty sure that test just typed you as a psychopath.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

Fried Eggz said:


> I'm pretty sure that test just typed you as a psychopath.


Or just as a chess-program.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

I took the test again.

71% - Dynamic
78 % - Extraversion
56 % - Irrational
58% - Logic
53 % - Sensory

It's impossible to be a Dynamic Extroverted Irrational.



Typhon said:


> Or just as a chess-program.


Ah yes, selena's Socionics type must be LAI. Logical Android Introvert.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

I just got this:

LSI superego
LSE ego
Rational profile

TPE:

29% dynamic - 71% static
29% extro - 71% intro
87% rational - 13 irratio

Functional:

67% Logic - 33% Ethic
78% Sensing - 22% Intuitive

Graphics of TPE dominance:

40% superego - 29% ego - 16% superid - 16% id

...ok. What is TPE?

edit: it makes sense in my example. Introverted statics are all IJs. LSI IS an IJ. Everything else is kinda self explanatory. It's just this "TPE".What does it mean that I'm an LSI Superego? That I'm actually a FiNe? Please don't tell it is so...

edit edit: this is a nonverbal test-the very first one, I'll try the others.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Ah I understand now. It seems it is suggesting that I am a LSI from the superego group(EII, ESI, LSI, LII) and LSE from ego group(LSE, LIE, EIE, ESE).

Of course, it also says quite clearly that before you can even assume anything you should take it at least three times. And not back to back btw. Some time period needs to pass before you should take it again. Think of it as a cooldown (yay!).

Of course, it also said that it failed in the first 99 of 100 results so...make of that what you will.


----------



## Deftodon (Jul 27, 2013)

Second time. Type and subtype got swapped.

*Type: Robespierre, Superego*
*Subtype: Balzac, Superid*
*Profile: Introverted*

TPE
57% - Dynamics 43% - Statics
23% - Extraversion 77% - Introversion
67% - Rationality 33% - Irrationality

Functional
71% - Logics 29% - Ethics
33% - Sensing 67% - Intuition

TPE graphics domination
31% - Superego 28% - Superid 24% - Ego 17% - Id


----------



## RoseateThorns (May 4, 2015)

Type: Jack London, Ego
Subtype: Balzac, Superid
Profile: Dynamic

TPE
80% - Dynamics 20% - Statics
47% - Extraversion 53% - Introversion
60% - Rationality 40% - Irrationality
Functional
73% - Logics 27% - Ethics
20% - Sensing 80% - Intuition


*Second time:*
Type: Balzac, Superid
Subtype: Jack London , Ego
Profile: Dynamic

TPE
92% - Dynamics 8% - Statics
44% - Extraversion 56% - Introversion
36% - Rationality 64% - Irrationality
Functional
82% - Logics 18% - Ethics
17% - Sensing 83% - Intuition

*Third time. *

Type: Balzac, Superid
Subtype: Jack London , Ego
Profile: Dynamic

TPE
80% - Dynamics 20% - Statics
46% - Extraversion 54% - Introversion
43% - Rationality 57% - Irrationality
Functional
100% - Logics 0% - Ethics (D:- Types as INFJ xD)
11% - Sensing 89% - Intuition


Edit: I took one of the other tests on the site and I got EII.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

"subtype undefined, repeat test"


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

emberfly said:


> "subtype undefined, repeat test"


It relies on you saying "I don't know". I once decided to take it without using the idk button. Got the "subtype undefined, repeat test" three times in a row lol.

I always get Gorky on that test. Guess because I prefer crisp clear pictures instead of random pattern shit? Come to think of it, why aren't there any photos or realistic pictures that represent F? Almost every one is either weirdly painted, in random patterns or BnW. Wtf.

I am 100% sure that I'd get Dreiser if the pictures were equally selected. I mean, if a photo of a building, plane, tank or whatever represents TiSe, shouldn't a photo of two lovers dancing, a parent and a child holding hands etc be a representative of FiSe? Guess not!

As for other test, I always get Gabin(SiTe). Now, that one I could see applying. I am sensual enough for Si to be in either of valued ego functions.

Overall, if I had to choose, I'd have chosen Jung's way of typing: FiSiTeNe // TiNiFeSe or TiSiFeNe // FiNiTeSe. The first one applying more, ofc due to me ignoring Fe rather than role-ing it. That way I keep both Zeal(Fi) and Sensuality(Si)...WHAT MORE DO I NEED?


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Result
Type: Jack London, the Ego
Subtype: Balzac, Superid
Profile: Dynamic
Jack London

TPE

78% - Dynamics
22% - Statics


46% - Extraversion
54% - Introversion


72% - Rationality
28% - The irrationality



Functional

94% - Logic
6% - Ethics


39% - Sensor
61% - Intuition






Charts domination TPE

34% - Ego
27% - Superid
24% - Superego
15% - Eid


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

Patterns:

* *




Dynamic profile: Superid - Ego –Superego – Id








The element of dynamics is clearly evident in the structure of a dynamic personality, which is associated with mobility of nervous processes and changeability of mood and emotional states. This person is balanced on the dichotomies rationality (judging) - irrationality (perceiving) and introversion-extraversion. Depending on what TPE is leading, the individual compromises between the desire to exert control over his/her environment and the need to subordinate himself/herself to the will of others with the aim of self-preservation and self-interest.

Dominance: Superid
Superid-types - Sergei Yesenin (IEI), Honoré de Balzac (ILI), Alexandre Dumas (SEI) and Jean Gabin (SLI) - are the bright exponents of the ‘Superid’ psychic energy which is characterised by the strong imagination, mystery of the night, physical relaxation and emotional calmness. Superid-types do not have a goal to impose their will to others. They do not tend to manage others and control the situation but at their best they are able to adjust themselves and bring subtle changes to the environment.. Superid-types know how to create the relaxed atmosphere of nonintrusive communication, soft touch, humour and comfort. Superid-types find themselves often sinking into their inner world, which serves them as a source of inspiration and creation. Their inner world is fragile and mobile. They subtly respond to the slightest changes in the surrounding environment. Knowing the sensibility of its nature, Superid-types spend a lot of time in loneliness, philosophising and thinking about themselves, their needs and trying to protect themselves from the destructive influence of the outside world. They are very perceptive!

Support: Ego
Ego-types - Hamlet (EIE), Victor Hugo (ESE), Jack London (LIE) and Stierlitz (LSE) -
are the bright exponents of the ‘Ego’ psychic energy which is characterised by excitement and attraction, masculinity and sexuality, physical strength, courage and confidence – all the qualities desirable for strong leadership. Ego-types are hard-working, possess great will power and intend to change the order of the surrounding environment at their sole discretion. As a rule, they are somewhat presumptuous and would not like to admit their weakness in public. It is important for them to have a goal and to feel that they are ready to deal with any obstacles in order to achieve that goal. Ego-types are good at managing other people, making decisions, taking responsibility and not giving up on failures. Such people, as a rule, are good at projecting an aura of confidence and giving the impression of a serious, business people.

Neutrality: Superego
Superego-types (Fyodor Dostoyevsky (EII), Theodore Dreiser (ESI), Maximilien Robespierre (LII), Maxim Gorky (LSI) - are the bright representatives of the psychic energy ‘Superego’ which is characterised by clarity, sincerity, purity of thought, wisdom, morality, intellectual and spiritual pursuits. Superego-types are law-abiding, honest and responsible. They tend to fulfil the assigned work as high as diligently as possible so that they do not feel shameful in front of the others. When tackling an assignment, they go the extra mile to make sure their result is perfect. The quality of their work is their source of personal pride and critical self-esteem. As a rule, they are quiet, reserved, hard-working people who know how to behave in any situation. There is obvious integrity in their views and consistency in their judgements and deeds. They assert high moral values, keeping up an established order that is important for social conservation. 

Deficiency: Id
Id-types - Aldous Huxley (IEE), Don Quixote (ILE), Napoleon I (SEE) and Georgy Zhukov (SLE)
are the bright exponents of the psychic energy ‘Id’ which is characterised by a creative drive, changeability, flexibility, inexhaustible vivacity, and one’s potential whether apparent or hidden. Id-types are a source of inspiration for those who do not possess the power of optimism and zest for life. They share generously their interests and cheerfulness with others. Id-types are the people who occupy themselves with whatever is interesting and pleasurable to them. Their desires are variable, changeable, and adaptable to the current circumstances. Their main merit is that they can relatively quickly and without much effort get adapted to the new situation and switch from one activity to another if that is necessary. They are oriented to the external world and the things happening around them. As far as the world is full of various pleasures and wonderful events, their interest in life and willingness to enjoy new experiences remains much stronger than melancholy and short failures.




Associative:

* *





Ethical Intuitive Extravert








Hamlet. EIE are highly emotional individuals, attuned to the emotional atmosphere around them and are able to influence and shape it. The changes in their mood are quite apparent — their movements, facial expressions, tone of voice change a lot. EIE are often great story-tellers, with the ability to engage the listeners emotionally and switch their moods as the story goes. EIE enjoy being the centre of attention with ability to attract and hold the attention of a person or a crowd. EIE are very persuasive and convincing, but not by providing a lot of reasoning, but by influencing the mood of a person. They often provide the insight on the situations or predict potential outcome and often over dramatizing it. IEI feel the trends and time well. They are often interested in other epochs or fiction, not from the scientific point of view, but as an emotional attachment




lol.


edit: Nonverbal/art:

* *




ResultType: Balzac, Superid
Subtype: Huxley, Id
Profile: Irrational
Yesenin
The intuitive ethical introvert (IEI). The Dreamer. IEI often has feelings about the outcome of some actions or situation, being able to say whether the outcome is good or bad, but most of the time not able to explain why or what exactly will happen. Often they are lost in their dreams or thoughts, not noticing what is going on around them. They can influence the emotional atmosphere in a company of people, though the more people are present, the harder it is for the IEIs due to their introversion.
Balzac
The intuitive logical introvert (ILI). The Critic. ILI have the ability to abstract and philosophical thinking, noticing contradictions in conclusions and pointing them to others (critics). There is always logical reasoning behind their conclusions. ILI are able to see the ways to get the profit, often they do not take the opportunity. They are naturally sceptical and can pour the cold water on someone whom they believe to be overenthusiastic. ILI are often sceptical about themselves and their own potential too. They appear to be shy, reserved and unenthusiastic.
Don Quixote
The intuitive logical extravert (ILE). The Innovator. ILE are interested in a big picture and tend to generalize information, omitting the details they deem unimportant. They are typically quick learners and full of ideas (creative, scientific etc). They are able to see the potential of ideas and projects and see several possible solutions to a task with the idea in mind that at least one solution will eventually work out. They are also able to find a creative approach to problem solving, invent a completely new method or concept. They are good at explaining things in many different ways but their thought can be scattered as they jump from one point to another in their explanations ignoring the fact that the others may be overwhelmed and find it hard to follow their line of thought.
Huxley
The intuitive ethical extravert (IEE). The Mentor. IEE are naturally psychologists. They are able to build an opinion about a person very quickly and correctly. IEE enjoy helping people to expand their talents and encourage people to the self-growth and personal development. IEE have very good interpersonal skills and are able to find the individual approach to very different people. IEE are easily distracted, spontaneous, often have a spur-of-a-moment ideas. Their interests are broad and always changing being their life force. They looking for new experiences and wish to be in a new kind of situations and to be inspired by the new concepts. IEE see the multiple potential outcomes of a given situation and are able to hold them all in their head at the same time in order to see the essence of a situation. They see the hidden opportunities and can quickly find the way out of the problematic situation. While talking they often switch from one point to another ignoring the structure. IEE have a strong sense of morals and though they generally try to avoid a conflict, they would stand up for their opinion if their moral principals.





Graphs of the distribution of signs
TPE
59% - Dynamics
41% - Statics


41% - Extraversion
59% - Introversion


29% - Rationality
71% - Irrationality


Functional
50% - Logics
50% - Ethics


37% - Sensing
63% - Intuition











_lol intensifies_


----------



## ObservantFool (Apr 1, 2015)

SLI (I'm an Si subtype, so this is not that surprising) with LSI Subtype 

80% Dynamic / 20% Static
0% Extraverted / 100% Introverted
73% Rational / 27% Irrational
58% Logical / 42% Ethical
83% Sensory / 17% Intuitive


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Type: Jack London, the Ego
Subtype: Robespierre, Superego
Profile: Rational
Jack London

1. Time is running out. A tireless worker, gladly engaged in science or any other objective matter. It makes all very soon, work in full swing in his hands. Even walking peculiarly, almost bouncing, and if possible, he prefers to run. For example, Jack London succeeded in life a lot of occupations: peddler, worker, prospector, sailor, writer. It was the self-immolation - in the name of art and for the sake of success. 

2.Romantik. Very often it engaged in mountaineering, hiking. His involve long distance, he first catches all questionable enterprise. Often blows romantic adventures, and he believes in them then. These inventions usually have real prototypes in life. She likes to show his courage. His negligence in appearance, too, as if daring challenge to all. 

3.Rasseyanny professor. Due to the development of abstract thinking he is not paying attention to the exterior. Walks are always disheveled, full confidence in Partner taste allows him to command a home. It does not tolerate when it considered, at point blank range. After all, it is because of his inattention to the environment does not understand how it is seen by others, is not always confident in her appearance and is going through a bit of his imaginary plainness. He needs a partner with a strong aesthetic sense, taste, which can be trusted; he needs to feel - he likes me, despite the fact that he developed a taste, a picky and even pretentious. 

4.Optimist. Quickly responding to all evoke emotions, especially positive. It is programmed to set the mood of his, as if always a little frightened or angry Douala. Constantly radiates friendliness, positive emotions, smiling. He tries to laugh, and pulls strongly bother partner is not cause his reaction - positive or negative. Otherwise, it does not receive information about his condition. He loves to talk and discuss the read and heard. He can easily turn to a stranger. 

5. Buoyant. It is seeking a permanent, unchanging human relations. I do not know much about the feelings and instincts of another person. Therefore, more cautious, afraid to be funny. It values ​​human life. One of the main themes of Jack London - the fight against the ruthless elements. Even people not born roads, so a lot of single mothers among representatives of this type. * ID Weisband Working Paper on socionics. 1986


Robespierre

1. Thoughts - therefore I exist. The man with the development of logic, a strong ability to analyze. He knows how to get to the logical essence of things, to reveal their internal structure. Representatives of this type - Carl Gustav Jung - developed a framework typology used in socionics. "Providence has created myself for quiet operation cabinet, giving her all the delight of my soul" - said Thomas Jefferson, during whose presidency the territory of the United States nearly doubled. All life is considered from a logical point of view. 

2. "Justice - my craft." Type a revolutionary or a political conspirator. In a conflict situation, organizing committee for the fight against the abuser. He believes that everything in the world must be logical and therefore - rightly so. Able to neglect their own benefit and safety, protecting the offended. It presents to his high demands. Do not worry about it can not he just bring themselves to exhaustion. Garibaldi, Robespierre, Dzerzhinsky, Jefferson - revolutionaries who devoted themselves to the idea. 

3. ascetic. It has a very uncompromising views. Often - a piercing look from under overhanging forehead. Tempered themselves accustomed to the cold, hunger, deprivation and disapproval of others. The only thing he willingly submits to the partner - is in matters of dress, taste life. The need to do it very annoying. Usually she does not notice what he was wearing. Do not tolerate any command. It can not be involved in the work of direct evidence, and the fact that begin to fuss, do a lot of unnecessary movements. Then he turns on, and the work goes rapidly, logically and well. He himself is not very enterprising, closed and silent. 

4. Nezhenka. His self-sacrifice in the defense of justice is particularly striking when one considers that he abhors everything that breaks the silence and measured course of his life. He is very caring about their health. So Rene Descartes "considered health as the main body of the blessings of this life after the truth." In his youth, often tends to a cheerful lifestyle with friends, cards, drinking. Then come to the conclusion that he needed. Not particularly ambitious, but does not tolerate, when circumvention of the service - from the same sense of justice. It turns in a particularly difficult situation, having got to the head, which does not respect. 

5. "He lived happily, who is well-hid." Pretty secretive, dislikes uninvited visitors. In remarks he responds sharply, but sometimes hides the irritation of some artificial smile. * ID Weisband Working Paper on socionics. 1986.


Graphs the distribution of signs
TPE
61% - Dynamics
39% - Statics
64% - Extraversion
36% - Introversion
83% - Rationality
17% - The irrationality
functional
56% - Logic
44% - Ethics
26% - Sensor
74% - Intuition
Charts domination TPE
35% - Ego
27% - Superego
19% - Superid
19% - Eid


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

fried eggz said:


> i'm pretty sure that test just typed you as a psychopath.


lmao


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia (Jun 6, 2015)

Type: Huxley, Id
Subtype: Balzac, Superid
Profile: Irrational
Don Quixote
The intuitive logical extravert (ILE). The Innovator. ILE are interested in a big picture and tend to generalize information, omitting the details they deem unimportant. They are typically quick learners and full of ideas (creative, scientific etc). They are able to see the potential of ideas and projects and see several possible solutions to a task with the idea in mind that at least one solution will eventually work out. They are also able to find a creative approach to problem solving, invent a completely new method or concept. They are good at explaining things in many different ways but their thought can be scattered as they jump from one point to another in their explanations ignoring the fact that the others may be overwhelmed and find it hard to follow their line of thought.
Huxley
The intuitive ethical extravert (IEE). The Mentor. IEE are naturally psychologists. They are able to build an opinion about a person very quickly and correctly. IEE enjoy helping people to expand their talents and encourage people to the self-growth and personal development. IEE have very good interpersonal skills and are able to find the individual approach to very different people. IEE are easily distracted, spontaneous, often have a spur-of-a-moment ideas. Their interests are broad and always changing being their life force. They looking for new experiences and wish to be in a new kind of situations and to be inspired by the new concepts. IEE see the multiple potential outcomes of a given situation and are able to hold them all in their head at the same time in order to see the essence of a situation. They see the hidden opportunities and can quickly find the way out of the problematic situation. While talking they often switch from one point to another ignoring the structure. IEE have a strong sense of morals and though they generally try to avoid a conflict, they would stand up for their opinion if their moral principals.
Yesenin
The intuitive ethical introvert (IEI). The Dreamer. IEI often has feelings about the outcome of some actions or situation, being able to say whether the outcome is good or bad, but most of the time not able to explain why or what exactly will happen. Often they are lost in their dreams or thoughts, not noticing what is going on around them. They can influence the emotional atmosphere in a company of people, though the more people are present, the harder it is for the IEIs due to their introversion.
Balzac
The intuitive logical introvert (ILI). The Critic. ILI have the ability to abstract and philosophical thinking, noticing contradictions in conclusions and pointing them to others (critics). There is always logical reasoning behind their conclusions. ILI are able to see the ways to get the profit, often they do not take the opportunity. They are naturally sceptical and can pour the cold water on someone whom they believe to be overenthusiastic. ILI are often sceptical about themselves and their own potential too. They appear to be shy, reserved and unenthusiastic.
Graphs of the distribution of signs
TPE
59% - Dynamics41% - Statics
64% - Extraversion36% - Introversion
15% - Rationality85% - Irrationality
Functional
50% - Logics50% - Ethics
42% - Sensing58% - Intuition

So am I a xxNP because all NP's were suggested? Or according to the percentages, ENxP?


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia (Jun 6, 2015)

Associative test: IEE - ENFp


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

The problem with this particular test is that the choice of images is...odd. As I already said, it needs better selection. A representative of FiSe sees almost nothing that interests him there(apart from that lil girl + soldier photo). Therefore, you fall back on your Se and may lord help you with whatever you get. Truth be told, I think that FiSe(Dreiser) and SeFi(Napoleon) are the rarest results there, mostly due to lack of pictures they like.


----------



## RoseateThorns (May 4, 2015)

RoseateMist said:


> Type: Jack London, Ego
> Subtype: Balzac, Superid
> Profile: Dynamic
> 
> ...


4th time xD

Type: Balzac, Superid
Subtype: Jack London , Ego
Profile: Dynamic

TPE
88% - Dynamics 12% - Statics
36% - Extraversion 64% - Introversion
50% - Rationality 50% - Irrationality
Functional
67% - Logics 33% - Ethics
8% - Sensing 92% - Intuition

35% - Superid
30% - Ego
20% - Superego
15% - Id


----------



## Nein (Oct 15, 2014)

Surprisingly accurate. I wonder if I even understand the results.

*Type: *Balzac, Superid
*Subtype:* Robespierre, Superego
*Profile:* Introverted

*TPE
*63% - Dynamics
38% - Statics

21% - Extraversion
79% - Introversion

0% - Rationality
100% - Irrationality (heard this before)

*Functional*
80% - Logics
20% - Ethics

29% - Sensing
71% - Intuition

*TPE graphics domination*
38% - Superid
27% - Superego
19% - Id
15% - Ego


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

For now, I put what's considered the "equivalent" of MBTI INTP, which is LII. Though, I read that this isn't the way I should approach Socionics...but then I don't know much about this.

Let's see. Some discrepancies between the tests, hmm.

*Associative test:* I got Intuitive-ethical introvert/IEI ("Sergei Yesenin")

* *





Courtesy: Google Translate

1. Several dreamy romantic, most people thought than action. Maverick. Currently it generally care little, it inspires brilliant prospects bright cities, which are likely to ever be built. Enough emotional well understand the feelings of another and does not hide its own. But his emotions constantly somewhat incomplete, with rather pronounced elements waiting observation. Emotions shows not when the other would be "overflowing cup", and when he sees fit. The approach to emotions is very creative: for example, the rage can be considered ethical and unethical restraint. 

2. Amorous. Another among the gray mass for it highlights the strength, commitment, intelligence. Sure, if this force lends itself to his emotional expansion. It is very tolerant to people, understands them and tries to forgive their weaknesses. 

3. Smile Tutankhamun. In extreme conditions, his weapon - the ability to demonstrate their attitude to what is happening, show his funny side. From a subtle sense of humor (Jerome K.Dzherom) and very characteristic transparent smile at critical moments. The smile is warm, warming and exciting. Smile more often a sign of anxiety. Such is the smile Gagarin - the first cosmonaut. The purpose of this smile - to boost morale, excite partner. 

4. Elegant. It looks balanced and fit. Eyes wide open almost never zazhmurivayutsya. Eyebrows are generally arcuate, with no inclination to go down. Elegance for every day, and not on holidays. Rarely see it in inelegant posture, his tone is exquisite. Plastic movement and rhythm. More surprising are two things: he does not pay much attention to the elegance of others; in his apartment in chaos and the things and people, trapped in his house must themselves find a place for themselves. Or someone needs to tell this place. 

5. Maecenas. A fighter for the emancipation of emotional people. He feels responsible for the spirits of their loved ones, their vitality. Use your sense of humor, to stir, stir up the people. The company looks at the audience, not in order to determine how someone is dressed, and to see how someone feels. (This is something that should summarize and others). By and large - he wants to bring harmony in the society. History for him - it is the history of art. Pronounced attracted to the beautiful: poetry, painting, fine trinkets. Sam tries to be elegant. She likes to chat with artists, poets, bohemians, and in general with exotic people.

* ID Weisband Working Paper on socionics. 1986.




*Subtype test:* *Introverted profile* (Superid-superego-id-ego)

* *





Introverted profile || Superid - Superego – Id - Ego








The person who is characterised by the introverted profile is inclined to solitude, prefers a small circle of familiar people for socialising as well as for work and a well-known environment. Depending on what TPE is leading, the person balances his/her inner drives between responsibility for oneself and for others. The desire to think and to worry about himself/herself, the desire to protect the sensitive inner world from the destructive influences of the outside world with the need to protect and to care for other people as well as to allocate sufficient time and attention to their needs.

Dominance : Superid
Superid-types - Sergei Yesenin (IEI), Honoré de Balzac (ILI), Alexandre Dumas (SEI) and Jean Gabin (SLI) - are the bright exponents of the ‘Superid’ psychic energy which is characterised by the strong imagination, mystery of the night, physical relaxation and emotional calmness. Superid-types do not have a goal to impose their will to others. They do not tend to manage others and control the situation but at their best they are able to adjust themselves and bring subtle changes to the environment.. Superid-types know how to create the relaxed atmosphere of nonintrusive communication, soft touch, humour and comfort. Superid-types find themselves often sinking into their inner world, which serves them as a source of inspiration and creation. Their inner world is fragile and mobile. They subtly respond to the slightest changes in the surrounding environment. Knowing the sensibility of its nature, Superid-types spend a lot of time in loneliness, philosophising and thinking about themselves, their needs and trying to protect themselves from the destructive influence of the outside world. They are very perceptive!

Support: - Superego
Superego-types (Fyodor Dostoyevsky (EII), Theodore Dreiser (ESI), Maximilien Robespierre (LII), Maxim Gorky (LSI) - are the bright representatives of the psychic energy ‘Superego’ which is characterised by clarity, sincerity, purity of thought, wisdom, morality, intellectual and spiritual pursuits. Superego-types are law-abiding, honest and responsible. They tend to fulfil the assigned work as high as diligently as possible so that they do not feel shameful in front of the others. When tackling an assignment, they go the extra mile to make sure their result is perfect. The quality of their work is their source of personal pride and critical self-esteem. As a rule, they are quiet, reserved, hard-working people who know how to behave in any situation. There is obvious integrity in their views and consistency in their judgements and deeds. They assert high moral values, keeping up an established order that is important for social conservation. 

Neutrality: Id
Id-types - Aldous Huxley (IEE), Don Quixote (ILE), Napoleon I (SEE) and Georgy Zhukov (SLE) are the bright exponents of the psychic energy ‘Id’ which is characterised by a creative drive, changeability, flexibility, inexhaustible vivacity, and one’s potential whether apparent or hidden. Id-types are a source of inspiration for those who do not possess the power of optimism and zest for life. They share generously their interests and cheerfulness with others. Id-types are the people who occupy themselves with whatever is interesting and pleasurable to them. Their desires are variable, changeable, and adaptable to the current circumstances. Their main merit is that they can relatively quickly and without much effort get adapted to the new situation and switch from one activity to another if that is necessary. They are oriented to the external world and the things happening around them. As far as the world is full of various pleasures and wonderful events, their interest in life and willingness to enjoy new experiences remains much stronger than melancholy and short failures. 

Deficiency: Ego
Ego-types - Hamlet (EIE), Victor Hugo (ESE), Jack London (LIE) and Stierlitz (LSE) -
are the bright exponents of the ‘Ego’ psychic energy which is characterised by excitement and attraction, masculinity and sexuality, physical strength, courage and confidence – all the qualities desirable for strong leadership. Ego-types are hard-working, possess great will power and intend to change the order of the surrounding environment at their sole discretion. As a rule, they are somewhat presumptuous and would not like to admit their weakness in public. It is important for them to have a goal and to feel that they are ready to deal with any obstacles in order to achieve that goal. Ego-types are good at managing other people, making decisions, taking responsibility and not giving up on failures. Such people, as a rule, are good at projecting an aura of confidence and giving the impression of a serious, business people.




*Nonverbal test (image test):* I got *ILI (Balzac) main* with *LII (Robespierre) subtype*.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Type: Don Quixote, Eid
Subtype: Balzac, Superid
Profile: Irrational

I must say this is pretty spot on. I used to test ILE all the time and recently it has come up ILI a few times. The more I learn about Socionics, its superiority to the MBTI is become apparent. I like picture tests. I think they are more accurate than word tests.


----------

